# Catleap Monitor



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone have a Catleap monitor? How do you like it? Looking to get a higher resolution or even dual monitor setup.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://news.ycombina...item?id=4292450

Anything without a matte screen and 16:10 is something I would avoid IMHO. I like my vertical space and not using my monitor as a mirror.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep I hear you but everyone I have seen that has actually bought one seem pretty happy with value they got for their money.

Any recommendations for a monitor at around same price point? Just looking for upgrade over my Samsung 24" with 1680 x 1050 resolution


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Something I would buy personally that also happens to be IPS? Not really. A decent IPS from a name brand starts at 400+ in the 23-24" line. I have a couple HPs (2 2335 ones and 1 2475w).

Comments I linked to are talking about the kind of monitors you mentioned and most of the people on that site are developers.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I will have to check those out.

Yep thanks for the link. I have checked it out and most of comments I saw from the purchasers of these types of monitors were happy/satisfied with their purchase. And most of the comments against these monitors came from those that had similar issues you mentioned, they preferred mate finish or different aspect ratio or some just speculated about build quality


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes you can get lucky and find a decent IPS cheap on ebay. I found mine either doing that or via some closeout sale somewhere.


----------

